# Honey bunny



## smorodina

Hello

Is there an equivalent in Hungarian to English term of endearment 'honey bunny'?

Thank you


----------



## Zsanna

Hello smorodina,

I have to admit that I'm not familiar with this term well enough to give you an answer that will correspond at 100% to the original... also it depends on what is meant really, what is the situation, who is talking to whom, etc. ... 
But, if you could imagine it in an oldish cartoon as an oldish man thinks of or talks to a young attractive woman... then it could be something like: cunci mókus(kám), kedveském, (drága) virágszálam, (drága) nyuszikám...


----------



## smorodina

Thank you, Zsanna, for your quick response.

Please can you tell me if 'Nyulam Bulam' means anything to you? Thank you very much


----------



## Zsanna

Nyulam-bulam - yes, it is nice but it is not as "sweet" as honey bunny... 
It is a term you could use for somebody dear to you (especially somebody who is younger, like a child).


----------



## smorodina

Thank you. Have a lovely day


----------



## Zsanna

Your welcome.


----------



## Csaba

Nyuszi-muszi. But it would be unusual to refer to your girlfriend/wife like that.


----------



## smorodina

Thanks, Csaba. What does it mean literally? 

Also, does 'bulam' mean anything on its own? 

Thank you


----------



## Zsanna

Both "bulam" and "muszi" are just "creations" to make the 1st word friendlier (or the two words together a term of endearment) - as you can guess from the fact that they rhyme with the original.


----------



## Andris

Also, a song in the soundtrack of the 1997 film "A miniszter félrelép" (after the comedy of Ray Cooney 'Out of order') used the words "puszi nyuszi" (lit.: kissy bunny) as a Hungarian equivalent, referring also to the original expression...

"_Honey bunny, neked is kell egy puszi nyuszi" _- went the song. The expression became quite popular back then, as far as I remember...


----------



## smorodina

Thank you for your answers, everybody


----------

